# Sick Zebra Danio Bloated and Red Spot/Wound on Belly



## heides314

Hello,



Tank size:6g
Ammonia:.25
NitrIte:0
NitrAte:20
PH/GH/KH:7.6
Cycled,yes or no:yes but not properly at first..been 6 weeks now
Number of fish:3 Zebra Danio. Marigold (Platy?), and Phantom Tetra
Acclimation process:
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT):
How often between fish additions:
Waterchange schedule:1x/week more if needed
Tank temp:76

So My Zebra Danio will only swim at the top now.Has lost his appetite, and is bloated and has a red like wound that seems to be getting larger on the side/underside of the belly. Did a PWC 25% last night, and tested tonight.
Also changed water on Friday at 25% along with cleaneing half the gravel, in attempt to get the ammonia to 0, but haven't had much luck with that.

What could be wrong with the Danio? Will aquarium salt help? I added a teaspoon last night after reading a few results on forums. Should I remove the fish from the tank so the others do not get infected? Thanks!


----------



## navigator black

The problem is internal, so salt is just an irritant. It's not going to do anything inside the fish. She's got either an infection, a tumour or a parasite in there, and without knowing which, there's little to be done. I think it's most likely an infection, because overall, she looks to have been a very healthy fish. She isn't wasting away - that hit her quickly from her overall look.
Sometimes they rally on their own, but I'm afraid this is a bad news answer.


----------

